# Naruto Kunoichi flash dress up game



## Hapuriainen (Sep 5, 2009)

Since there's no category for Flash games I put this here, and it's art anyway.

So today I finished the(click image to play).

Yes, no Hinata, since I don't like her. She gets a lot of love anyway.

Other than that, what do you think?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

*i love it  i played it like 8 times and still playing it

fun  making a dress up game  that original  very nice*

*i hope you make more :3*


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

one of the better flash games out there. Good JOb


----------



## demonrasingan3 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice amount of clothing choices, numerous characters, nice look. I must say job well done


----------



## Muah (Sep 5, 2009)

Hinata was the only girl worth dressing up so I didn't play but the amount of clothes and females you put on there is more than Ive seen on deviant art.


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 5, 2009)

lol what a funny game. You did a good job creating this game though


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll check it out tonight when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 5, 2009)

It's good, but even if you don't like Hinata, you still should have put her in.


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol nice job thats funny! Buahaha


----------



## melo (Sep 7, 2009)

lolw wut no hinata? i'm not playing this. 
*checks it out*


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

whoa COOl, we need sum more flash games around.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Sep 8, 2009)

as a dress up game whore I had to check this, I liked the  out but sadly not every female character isn't in it, you forgot the tragic Yuugao, the cute ramen girl Ayame, Chiyo....hmmm maybe not her and of course Hinata

now you may "I don't like Hinata, so I won't add her" if you are gonna make a Naruto dress up game with female characters she is an important character that you need to add weather you like her or not its not the point that bias point is a weak point and you will lose points because of that, you may say "but she gets a lot of love already"  doesn't matter you add her anyways if you are gonna do a female Naruto dress up game, you may hate her but people do love her you have to remember she is the second favorite female of the series, and I am not just saying it because I adore Hinata but I am saying it because you are a talented dress up maker, but this one simple bias will really bring you down....


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 8, 2009)

Moegi FTW!!!


----------



## Misha (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice job 

I had a fun time dressing up Hinata 

EDIT ;;
Well, I would have liked the breast to differ on some of them ....


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice job on it, but come on man, no Hinata?


----------



## Hapuriainen (Sep 8, 2009)

TLCgurl5 said:


> as a dress up game whore I had to check this, I liked the  out but sadly not every female character isn't in it, you forgot the tragic *Yuugao, the cute ramen girl Ayame*, Chiyo....hmmm maybe not her and of course Hinata


I totally forgot about Yuugao, she would be there if I had remembered her. I had plans for including the Ramen girl, Matsuri the Gaara fangirl, Sasuke's mom and Kiba's sister, but then I decided not to be too hard on Hinata (Chiyo was never even considered ).



> now you may "I don't like Hinata, so I won't add her" if you are gonna make a Naruto dress up game with female characters she is an important character that you need to add weather you like her or not its not the point that bias point is a weak point and you will lose points because of that, you may say "but she gets a lot of love already"  doesn't matter you add her anyways if you are gonna do a female Naruto dress up game, you may hate her but people do love her you have to remember she is the second favorite female of the series


This is something I'll never understand. "You don't like X, but I do, and my friends do, and 1000000000 random people on the internet like X too, and that's all that matters, so you *must* draw X for us". The point is that I don't like X, and why should I use my free time on drawing something I don't like, only because someone on the Internet likes that? I do have a life outside computer.

Making these games is my hobby, and I make these for myself, since I have been a fan of paper dolls since I was a kid, and Flash allows me to change the clothes easier. And I put them on the Internet, so other people who might like them can play them as well. If I had a Hinata fan for a friend, I could consider making a Hinata game for him/her, but I don't, and I've never tried to please random nobodies I don't even know, since there's no real reason for me to do that. If they like my games, fine, it's nice to have been able to entertain someone, but it's not the end of the world to me if someone doesn't like my stuff.

And as you said, it doesn't have all naruto females, and it'll never do, since you're even yourself saying "maybe not Chiyo". I find it bit of a double standard to say "It doesn't have all females without Hinata, so the game is not finished!" while saying it's alright to leave another female out.



> and I am not just saying it because I adore Hinata but I am saying it because you are a talented dress up maker, but this one simple bias will really bring you down....


How will that bring me down? My games seem to have gotten pageviews even without Hinata. Most of them have nothing to do with Naruto the series anyway.


----------



## Kagamine Suzuhara (Sep 8, 2009)

I must say, it was nicely done. It was quite interesting too.

It was really fun to play it, considering that there are a wide range of selection
in every category. Also, it's quite elaborate for my opinion. Good job! 

~*Kagamine*~


----------

